# A MUST Read really helps



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

:clap I found this serfing the www, and it really opens your eyes as to what causes SAD and other issues we suffer. Please take the time to go and read it. 
www.gettinbetter.com


----------



## april14 (Feb 29, 2012)

thats how i found that i had sa and how 
i just looked up why my face turns really red and im scared to talk to people and then a hole bunch of symptomes came up and i had every one...well almost


----------



## kc1895 (Sep 4, 2009)

Which article are you referring to on the website for SA? I only see the borderline personality ones.


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*oopps should have said that lol*

It is under articles,you click on ARTICLES and then click on 
"Do you love to be needed or need to be loved" artcile,thank you for pointing that out I never thought about that,lol.



kc1895 said:


> Which article are you referring to on the website for SA? I only see the borderline personality ones.


7


----------



## Acidic Heartstrings (Mar 27, 2012)

Thank you. Thank you so much for sharing this Link. Not only are the Articles interesting and very well-written, they also help me to..Understand myself better. Thanks again.


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*YVW*

Youre very welcome! I know it is an eye opener isnt it. Helps us gain some insight into why we suffer.....:clap



Acidic Heartstrings said:


> Thank you. Thank you so much for sharing this Link. Not only are the Articles interesting and very well-written, they also help me to..Understand myself better. Thanks again.


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

wow this looks like a great website!


----------



## Frunktubulus (Jan 8, 2012)

afraid2goinpublic said:


> It is under articles,you click on ARTICLES and then click on
> "Do you love to be needed or need to be loved"


Fantastic article, rang so true, almost unsettlingly so.


----------

